# Gewerbeanmeldung Autoaufbereiter



## Dominick (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin Student und Studiere in Hof/Bayern und habe mir überlegt während der Semesterferien zu Hause im Taunus bei meinen Eltern in der Garage Autos aufzubereiten. 

Ich Selbst habe in Hof ein Jahr lang als Fahrzeugaufbereiter neben meinem Studium gearbeitet und habe zu Hause alle nötigen Geräte und Platz den ich brauche, um wirklich professionell zu arbeiten. Die einzigen Kosten die auf mich zu kommen werden, sind die variablen Kosten für das Material (Politur, etc., etc.) welches ich pro Auto verbrauche. Ich rechne mit einem Gewinn weit unter 8000 Euro im Jahr und habe sonst keine Einkünfte.

Meine Frage, wie gehe ich mit der Gewerbeanmeldung vor? Ist diese Tätigkeit geschützt, im sinne einer vorrausgesetzten Ausbildung, brauche ich trotz niedrigen Gewinns einen Gewerbeschein oder muss ich mein Gewerbe als Autoaufbereiter anmelden?

Das ganze Thema ist für mich absolutes Neuland und ich hoffe das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann..

Vielen Lieben Dank
Dominick O.


----------



## Ziagl (6. November 2012)

ich kann dir sagen wie es in Österreich ist: bei uns ist es so, dass bis ca. 4500€ bei Teilzeit bzw. ca. 6000€ Vollzeit das Gewerbe nicht angemeldet werden muss. Das ist quasi ein Freibetrag, den du zwar versteuern, aber für den du keine Sozialversicherung zahlen musst. Alles darüber benötigte eine Anmeldung.
In Österreich geht man bei solchen fragen zur Wirtschaftskammer, gibt bei euch sicher auch sowas. Einfach Anrufen oder Termin ausmachen. Als alternative kannst du auch ein unverbindliches Informationsgespräch mit einem Steuerberater führen!

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen! ps: falls du etwas im IT Bereich benötigst zB eine Homepage, dann kann ich dir gerne eine als selbstständiger Programmierer bauen


----------



## sheel (6. November 2012)

Kann jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf sagen, ob die Zahlen stimmen,
aber a) sie sind jedenfalls jährlich zu verstehen.
b) SV ist nicht alles, was gezahlt werden muss.
c) Angaben von Beratern etc. immer schriftlich geben lassen.


----------



## alxy (11. November 2012)

Ich kanns nur immer wieder empfehlen:
Geht eifnach zum Gewerbeamt der Stadt und fragt da mal freundlich nach. Die werden euch schon weiterhelfen und im Idealfa0ll direkt 20€ kassieren und euch den Gewerbeschein ausfüllen lassen...


----------

